# Haven't been looking for a laser for a while



## instinct (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, Wow, this site has changed a lot since I was last here. I was wondering what current sites have laser pointers for cheap. The last I remember DealExtreme wasn't shipping to the US anymore, and it doesn't look like Kai Domain are anymore as well. I was also looking for another Kaleidoscope laser, my old one is done with 


Help me!


----------



## csshih (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome Back!

what types are you looking for?
It'd be nice if you listed some specs


----------



## luvlasers (Apr 29, 2009)

When you say cheap, what is your budget?


----------



## instinct (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. I was more or less just looking for sites that sell them. Haha, my budget is more dependent on how good of a deal it is. I'm looking to spend ~$50


----------



## proud2deviate (Apr 29, 2009)

I just ordered from LED Shoppe today. There's a thread going on LPF, and it looks like they've been getting rave reviews on customer service and support. Their products are supposed to be pretty decent, considering that they're mass produced and shipped from Hong Kong. I'll post my own review once my laser gets here (probably about 2 weeks.)


Link to thread.


----------



## csshih (Apr 29, 2009)

yep.. I'm was going to suggest them.. though I've haven't had the chance to get one.. money...


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 18, 2009)

ya i wouldve suggested LED shoppe also. there 50mw laser for $25 is actually reallllyy good. it pops balloons and does light matches. im not a huge pen laser fan, but im happy i bought it.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Nov 18, 2009)

instinct said:


> Hey, Wow, this site has changed a lot since I was last here. I was wondering what current sites have laser pointers for cheap. The last I remember DealExtreme wasn't shipping to the US anymore, and it doesn't look like Kai Domain are anymore as well. I was also looking for another Kaleidoscope laser, my old one is done with
> 
> 
> Help me!



They wont ship a 5mw to the US? Is that only for green pointers?


----------



## gorn (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I know this post is a year old. But if you a want to find some good deals then watch the "deal of the day" type sights. I just picked up a nice 30mw violet pointer for $19.99 the other day.


----------



## HobbyLaser (Apr 27, 2010)

I smell *SPAM!* :thumbsdow

The above posts [*PREVIOUSLY* #x & #y - spam posts now *DELETED* by mod - thanks! :thumbsup:] looked a bit suspicious, so I did a little checking. And the more I looked, the worse the SPAM stench got! :sick2:

Virtually every post by user boyankir is link-spam!

For instance -

[NOTE - Spam posts in next 3 links now deleted by mod]
Repetitively spamming the same thread with duplicate content (Posts #21 & #28) -
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237303

Spamming a positive review of another company's product - with promotional advertising images even! -
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168602

Even criticizing / link spamming another member's "For Sale" thread! -
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231520

:tsk:

While I was at first a bit perplexed by his link-spamming for multiple sites, it turns-out that all the sites that he was spamvertising are related and inter-linked together! He keeps rotating which of these inter-linked spamming laser sites he claims to recommend and/or to have purchased from, depending on which thread you read - but each time, he always links to one of this same group of "alias" sites.

A little further digging revealed that all of these cross-linked sites have been engaging in *EXTENSIVE* blog / forum spamming, beyond just CPF, all over the Internet!

Just a few examples (people who have ever run a blog should be able to recognize these posts instantly for what they are)...

Link-spamming a cocktail recipe -
http://moxiedesignstudios.com/blog/comments/ginger-snap/

...a new race car -
http://www.viddler.com/explore/theoctanereport/videos/41/

...a ribbon-cutting for a butcher shop -
http://www.goochlandgazette.com/ind...er_hours_with_ribbon_cutting_for_courthouse_/

...a medical article on a woman's health site -
http://www.heractivelife.com/women/comment/hypothyroidism-and-athletes-oxymoron-or-reality/

...Chicago riots over beer -
http://doubleplusundead.mee.nu/morons_to_riot_in_chicago

...a train station in India -
http://o3.indiatimes.com/mytimes/archive/2008/05/30/4922519.aspx

...they're even spamming an article about erectile dysfunction! 
http://aofg.blogs.com/the_airing_of_grievances/2007/08/erectile-dysfun.html
(Their link is IMHO *right* where it belongs, right in there with the Viagra spammers & other assorted scum!)

And this is just a *few* examples, the total spamming by these sites is far too numerous for me to even have time to look through it all!

But I saved perhaps the *WORST* for last...

As most of you know (particularly those poor folks living under the Draconian laser laws in Australia), one of the greatest threats to this hobby is from idiots pointing lasers at airplanes. :shakehead

There was a recent article about some idiot who got sentenced to 2 1/2 years in jail for repeatedly targeting incoming airliners with his laser. He hit the pilot of a United Airlines flight carrying 180 passengers right in the eye, and in another instance forced the pilot of an Alaskan Airlines jet to veer off-course!

Scary stuff.

So, what does a "responsible" laser company do when it comes across an article like this?

Why, spamvertise your high-power laser sales site of course - with a link directly to green lasers that are powerful enough to cause havoc with an incoming commercial jet! 

http://www.gadling.com/2009/11/03/two-years-in-jail-for-pointing-a-laser-at-a-plane/

That's an absolutely deplorable, scumbag thing to do - even for a spammer. :shakehead

And oh yea, that atrocious link was posted just a few days (less than a week) after boyankir spamvertised the exact same site in his post above!

Doing business with the semi-honest chinese companies is bad enough as it is, I wouldn't recommend buying from those that are openly acting like scum already!

I wouldn't order a laser from these turkeys, even if it was for *FREE!*

*>>> BUYER BEWARE! <<<*

:thumbsdow :thumbsdow :thumbsdow​


----------



## DM51 (Apr 27, 2010)

HobbyLaser, that is good work - many thanks! :thumbsup:

I've deleted those 2 posts (formerly #9 & #10, but now they're gone the other posts will be renumbered) and we'll be looking into this further.


----------



## gorn (Apr 27, 2010)

DM51 said:


> HobbyLaser, that is good work - many thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've deleted those 2 posts (formerly #9 & #10, but now they're gone the other posts will be renumbered) and we'll be looking into this further.



Thanks for finding a spammer, but now it has kicked my post into #9 so it appears to say that I a spammer. Not cool.

THE SPAMMER REFERED TO IN POST NUMBER 9 IS NOT AND WAS NOT ME.

Just for clarification.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 27, 2010)

Unavoidable, I'm afraid. Posts are renumbered automatically when one is deleted. I mentioned that above. We know it wasn't you.


----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 27, 2010)

mattmagic100 said:


> ya i wouldve suggested LED shoppe also. there 50mw laser for $25 is actually reallllyy good. it pops balloons and does light matches. im not a huge pen laser fan, but im happy i bought it.



Is that enough power to light the fuse of a firecracker from a safe distance I have a friend just in from the south and he got me some m1000 firecrackers and I can't run very fast anymore. If that won't work then what do you need for that.


----------



## derangboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Take a look at the novalasers website. When you look at product details, you'll find a nicely laid out chart of what various powers of laser are capable of. I believe they are a US based company so all their products have the appropriate safety requirements.


----------



## HobbyLaser (Apr 28, 2010)

DM51 said:


> HobbyLaser, that is good work - many thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've deleted those 2 posts (formerly #9 & #10, but now they're gone the other posts will be renumbered) and we'll be looking into this further.



*Your Welcome!

Glad that I could be of help!* 

BTW, you might want to keep an eye out for "alias" usernames - from what I found on the Internet, these spammers like to use multiple aliases. I also noticed something *very* odd about that second deleted post - the username was registered way back in 2008, sat dormant for *two years* without making even a single post, then when he *FINALLY* decided he has something worth saying, he pops-up out of the blue to revive this ancient thread, his one and only post to reply to a 1-line spam post made back before Thanksgiving of 2009...and to re-post another link to freaklasers! 

Also, is there any way to search for a URL in a link inside posts? When I tried doing an advanced search, even for just a domain name in the text of the post, it gives me an error - it says the domain name is "too common, to long or to short"? :thinking: Perhaps as a super mod, you have search powers that us mere mortals don't? 

Now that we know how these spammers operate, we can keep an eye out for 'em. 

Anyways, thanks for the quick fix, and take care! :thumbsup:


----------



## HobbyLaser (Apr 28, 2010)

gorn said:


> Thanks for finding a spammer, but now it has kicked my post into #9 so it appears to say that I a spammer.



Gorn, after the posts got renumbered, I was calling myself a spammer as well! 

The reason I referenced these posts specifically by # was, in fact, to make it crystal-clear that I was *NOT* referring to your post, which was below the spammers and immediately above my post at that time.

But you will be happy to note that I have edited my post to fix the #'ing for you.


----------

